

Ask HN: Any good speech therapist recommendations? - ayh2

Have you worked with any speech therapist to reduce your accent?  If so, would you recommend them?
======
lsiebert
Are you asking for specific speech therapy recommendations? You should specify
a a city or area?

Find a person with a relevant certification or degree (audiology, speech
language pathology, etc.) In California speech therapy is also licensed, I
believe. It's ok to ask to see credentials, in fact most professionals will
have them displayed on their walls.

Find at least three therapists with a speciality in accent reduction,
unrelated to each other, so you know that the rate you are being asked to pay
is in line with market rates.

Any good speech therapist will have you do speech exercises outside of the
office. The office visits are about getting you aware of what you are doing
wrong, and teaching you exercises and methods to be aware of it and fix it.

By exercises I mean you will be talking to yourself, if they just have you
listen to a tape, that's not going to help much. It will feel odd and perhaps
even be somewhat strenuous to differentiate between your types of speech.

My own experience was with a lisp when I was a child, not a foreign language
speech issue.

